# Achat iPod touch



## Vladimok (31 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
Je souhaite m'acheter un iPod touch 4G pour remplace mon iPod 1G vieillissant.
Achat soit à la Fnac ou chez Apple.

Ma question ce pose sur l'extension de garantie: 59 euros chez Apple, 79 euros à la Fnac.

Mais voilà: Es vraiment utile pour ce genre de matériel, et surtout pour 309 euros ?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (31 Mai 2011)

Je n'ai jamais pris de garantie pour mes appareils mobiles.

En général, si tu fais attention, la garantie expire avant que tu en aies besoin. Ou de tout de façon, tu en a changé avant. 

Ensuite, si tu n'es pas soigneux, la garantie ne couvrira sûrement pas le souci rencontré. Les assureurs trouvent toujours un prétexte, c'est leur boulot.

Vu le " faible " prix de ce type d'appareil et le pourcentage extrêmement élevé de l'assurance, je m'en passe et en cas de casse ou de perte, je pleure un bon coup et me rachète un produit neuf dès que j'en ai les moyens.


----------



## Sly54 (31 Mai 2011)

Comme gwen : pas d'extension de garantie pour les iPods de la famille (5 iPods * 59  : ça m'en repaye 1 si un seul lâche entre les années 1 et 3 )


----------



## Vladimok (2 Juin 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses.

A lire sur différent forum, il parait qu'il vaut mieux prendre la version 64 go.

Quand pensez-vous ?


----------



## Gwen (2 Juin 2011)

Ça dépend de tes besoins. Mais l'adage comme quoi, qui peut le plus peut le moins se vérifie facilement ici. EN effet, si tu veux mettre 40Go de données et que tu as une version 32, ça sera impossible et là tu regretteras de ne pas avoir pris le 64 Go


----------



## r e m y (2 Juin 2011)

M^me avis que Gwen, si l'écart de prix n'est pas un critère pour toi, c'est sûr que le 64 est mieux.

Je suis dans la même position que toi, (mon vieux iPOD Touch de 1ère génération, 16 Go, commence à fatiguer et de plus en plus d'applications ne peuvent plus être mise à jour car nécessitant une version iOS supérieure à la 3.1.3 de cet IPOD), et je regarde de plus en plus du côté de l'iPOD 4G et clairement je vais prendre le 64 GO

Pourtant, dans mes rares moments de lucidité, je me dis que les 16 GO de mon iPOD actuels m'ont suffit, pourquoi prendre 4 x plus.... mais en fait j'ai toujours utilisé 95 % des 16 Go au moins (en plus en réencodant les musiques en 128 kbps pour quelles occupent moins de place), donc je suis certain que je remplirai de la même façon les 64 GO du nouvel iPOD.


----------



## maggier (2 Juin 2011)

Vladimok a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses.
> 
> A lire sur différent forum, il parait qu'il vaut mieux prendre la version 64 go.
> 
> Quand pensez-vous ?



Bonjour, tout cela dépend de combien de Go de musique tu possèdes.
De plus, il faut ajouter les éventuelles applications, y compris les jeux qui peuvent prendre beaucoup de place (Real Racing 2 doit prendre 700Mo si mes souvenirs sont bons).

Concernant la garantie, je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec les intervenants : Si tu prends l'iPod 64Go qui coute plus de 400, il peut être pratique de prendre l'AppleCare coutant 59 (Que tu peux prendre durant la première année de garantie) : Ainsi, s'il a un problème plus tard, l'Apple Store te l'échangera directement contre un nouvel iPod.
Or, sans extension, si l'iPod a un problème au bout de 1an et demi (Exemple), tu devras en racheter un à 400 (Peut-être moins, je ne connais pas les futurs iPod Touch !).

Enfin, étant donné que les iPod sont mis à jour au mois de Septembre, il serait peut-être bon d'attendre .


----------



## r e m y (2 Juin 2011)

maggier a dit:


> ....
> Enfin, étant donné que les iPod sont mis à jour au mois de Septembre, il serait peut-être bon d'attendre .



ah bon?


----------



## maggier (2 Juin 2011)

Comme depuis 3 ans .


----------



## Vladimok (2 Juin 2011)

Ah bon, mise en septembre des iPod ???

De quand date la mise à jour des v4 ?


----------



## maggier (2 Juin 2011)

Septembre dernier .
Et Septembre 2009 pour l'ancienne génération .


----------



## Vladimok (2 Juin 2011)

Effectivement, cela ce défend.

J'ai trouvé ceci:
http://consomac.fr/fiche-ipodtouch.html


----------



## Sly54 (2 Juin 2011)

Après, ça dépend aussi de tes besoins : un iPod en vances, c'est cool 

A l'époque (2 ans) j'avais fait le choix (un peu économique) de prendre le 32 Go : comme ça j'avais le modèle 3G et suffisemment de place pour mettre mes musiques + jeux (très peu de photos, pas de video). Donc dans mon cas, 32 Go était le bon choix.


----------



## Vladimok (2 Juin 2011)

Il n'y pas de caractère d'urgence.
Et même si l'envie est là, je crois que je vais attendre.


----------



## maggier (2 Juin 2011)

D'autant plus que tu as déjà un iPod Touch .


----------



## Sly54 (2 Juin 2011)

Tu n'es pas obligé de parsemer le forum avec tes messages 
Une fois, c'est bon, d'autant que je t'ai répondu sur ton fil.


----------



## r e m y (2 Juin 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Après, ça dépend aussi de tes besoins : un iPod en vacances, c'est cool ....



C'est sûr!


----------



## r e m y (4 Juin 2011)

y'a aussi la version iPAD, pour ceux qui partent en vacances avec belle-maman...


----------

